# PasswortEingabe in der Console maskieren



## tomkn (18. Mai 2005)

ich will in einem Programm User/Pass abfragen . doch soll das Passwort bei der Eingabe mit Sternchen ersetzt werden. 
Klingt simpel ! ist es aber leider nicht...

help 

greez, Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Schau dir doch mal jcurses an:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials198634.html&highlight=jcurses

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=9&threadID=490728

Gruß Tom


----------



## RedWing (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
just for Info:
ab Mustang geht das auch ueber das API.
http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/alanb?entry=java_io_console_is_finally

Gruß

RedWing


----------

